# Ducati Fortis



## RJTBerlin (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi! am new here, so please be nice 

I just saw a limited edition ducati fortis and really liked this. Was a straight up face, carbon look, no chrono or anything, one from 2000 pcs

Do you know which one I am referring too?

How much should these go for? A good investment too? I want to wear it and enjoy it, have had many ducatis, so thought this would complete the look!!

Was told never worn, etc etc, anything I should be concerned about?

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, *RJTBerlin*. 
There have been a few Fortis-Ducati watches over the years. From your very brief description, I'm thinking this could the one you're referring to?










If so, that's the Pilot Professional 595.18.41 with ETA 2836-2 movement. It's definitely a good watch, but as an investment ..... don't know. An investment in joy, maybe. I have no good idea what a reasonable price for this watch would be; maybe some of the other members can give you an indication of the "going rate" of regular Pilot Pro's.

I have (essentially) the same watch, be it without the Ducati special edition treatment, and it continues to be a very solid and reliable watch. This one gets the most wrist-time.

Hope this is helpful.

RonB

*PS* - if you are in to Ducati's, you will most likely "get" my screen-name


----------



## RJTBerlin (Feb 7, 2010)

MHe225 said:


> Welcome, *RJTBerlin*.
> There have been a few Fortis-Ducati watches over the years. From your very brief description, I'm thinking this could the one you're referring to?
> 
> 
> ...


That is the one I mean and yes, I get your name too  Excellent....

Would love to hear about the going rate before I decide to purchase

Cheers


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Grab one if you can.
I don't know how watches are as investments - I buy them because I like them.
You'd hope a nice and somewhat rare one would hold value, but as I've found, watches are very personal, and it's sometimes hard to find a buyer...
Go Ducks!


----------



## toddswatch (Mar 12, 2008)

I've owned all three versions of the Fortis Ducati watches. Typical sales price is:

$400-$500 for the non-chrono flieger (one you like)
$1000-$1200 for the chrono flieger
$900-$1100 for the cosmonaute version

All the ones I had were like new and this is about what I bought for and sold for.

Hope this helps.

T


----------



## VWGTI (Aug 13, 2009)

RJTBerlin said:


> Hi! am new here, so please be nice
> 
> I just saw a limited edition ducati fortis and really liked this. Was a straight up face, carbon look, no chrono or anything, one from 2000 pcs
> 
> ...


I have one and it's a good decent watch. Get it and enjoy wearing it! Try not to get the leather strap wet if you want to prolong the life of it.


----------

